# osua ohi



## 盲人瞎馬

> Kello puoli yhdeksältä herra Dursley otti salkkunsa, suukotti rouvaansa poskelle ja yritti antaa pojalleenkin läksiäisiksi pusun, mutta *osui ohi* koska Dudley oli saanut kiukkukohtauksen ja paiskoi parastaikaa muroja seinille.



What does osua ohi mean here?


----------



## Hakro

"Osui ohi" is an incorrect expression. It should be either "ei osunut" or "se meni ohi".


----------



## Katogato

I believe I have heard/read the phrase "osua ohi" as well; did you mean to say that it is incorrect in general or just in the particular example given?


----------



## Hakro

In my opinion it is incorrect in general.


----------



## altazure

I, on the other hand, see nothing wrong with "osua ohi", although "ei osua" is a far more common phrase.


----------



## Hakro

In my opinion "osua ohi" is a mix of "osua harhaan" and "ampua ohi".

If you missed (ohi) you didn't hit (osua).


----------

